# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Обсуждение темы "Обновление с сервера 1с"

## zemsnarjad

Спасибо! Полезное дело.

----------


## gbls

Есть ли возможность скачивать не обновления, я полностью новые конфигурации, иначе чтоб поставить новую (скажем ещё одну для нового преприятия) конфигурацию мне придётся каждый раз ставить старую и затем её обновлять...

----------


## johnsm123

> Есть ли возможность скачивать не обновления, я полностью новые конфигурации, иначе чтоб поставить новую (скажем ещё одну для нового преприятия) конфигурацию мне придётся каждый раз ставить старую и затем её обновлять...


можно как вариант обновить старую конфигурацию до последнего релиза (что наверное и делаеться) а новую обновить из старой из обьединения конфигураций

----------


## mayamaya

спасибо огромное за ИТС и ИНФ!!!!!!
всё, как в Прочти меня - сделаю!

----------


## MCAD

> Есть ли возможность скачивать не обновления, я полностью новые конфигурации, иначе чтоб поставить новую (скажем ещё одну для нового преприятия) конфигурацию мне придётся каждый раз ставить старую и затем её обновлять...


Если я все правильно понимаю то речь идет про обновления для 7.7, если так то нет никаких проблем данное обновление и есть полная конфигурация и совсем нет необходимости обновлять старую версию на новую при создании новой базы. 
А вот восьмая версия действительно имеет полную версию и обновление.

----------


## gbls

> Если я все правильно понимаю то речь идет про обновления для 7.7, если так то нет никаких проблем данное обновление и есть полная конфигурация и совсем нет необходимости обновлять старую версию на новую при создании новой базы. 
> А вот восьмая версия действительно имеет полную версию и обновление.


Если забирать обновления прямо в 1С-конфигурции согласно обсуждаемой темы, то скачиваются именно апдейты (update.exe). Для создания новой конфигурации приходится распаковать update.exe, добавить новую базу, указав путь к распакованному update.exe, затем открыть эту "новую" базу в конфигураторе, сохранить её в том же конфигураторе и вуаля!?

----------


## mayamaya

> Если забирать обновления прямо в 1С-конфигурции согласно обсуждаемой темы, то скачиваются именно апдейты (update.exe). Для создания новой конфигурации приходится распаковать update.exe, добавить новую базу, указав путь к распакованному update.exe, затем открыть эту "новую" базу в конфигураторе, сохранить её в том же конфигураторе и вуаля!?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9495

----------


## MCAD

Ну как бы да ты все правильно понимаешь у 7 -ки 1cv7.MD - Полный файл конфигурации. Его достаточно для создания новой информационной базы. А алгоритм такой как ты написал. По ссылки перейти не смог. Ты же обновления с помощью Info.DAT Получаешь?

----------


## bor_ivan

Спасибо огромное!!!
Возник вопрос. Нужна конфигурация, которая отсутсвует в списке доступных для загрузки "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств"

----------


## vb1973

у меня не работает ни одна ваша ссылка, скачал обновление 7.70.505. и ничего не распаковывается

----------


## johnsm123

> Спасибо огромное!!!
> Возник вопрос. Нужна конфигурация, которая отсутсвует в списке доступных для загрузки "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств"


если знать id конфы то можно добавить в список

----------


## bor_ivan

> если знать id конфы то можно добавить в список


Это я уже тоже разобрался. Тока id осталось выяснить, где можно такую информацию узнать?

----------


## johnsm123

> Это я уже тоже разобрался. Тока id осталось выяснить, где можно такую информацию узнать?


  сам ищу где найти ВСЕ id, если найду скажу конечно, но и ты если найдешь сообщи

может вместе и доработаем ее? под ВСЕ конфиги? или слабо помочь людям простым?

----------


## bor_ivan

> сам ищу где найти ВСЕ id, если найду скажу конечно, но и ты если найдешь сообщи
> 
> может вместе и доработаем ее? под ВСЕ конфиги? или слабо помочь людям простым?


Конечно. Если что найдут, выложу.

----------


## sascha

> Дамы и господа!!!
> Для обновления вам надо иметь *внешнюю обработку* и файл *info.dat* (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> Скачать обработку можно отсюда (внутри инструкция по установке)
> Свежий info.dat за март месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Свежий info.dat за апрель месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Если что то не понятно или не получается... спрашивайте... помогу...


Все это очень прекрасно. Работает все превосходно. Но, как быть с обновлениями для Украины, в частности регламентируемые отчеты?

----------


## johnsm123

> Все это очень прекрасно. Работает все превосходно. Но, как быть с обновлениями для Украины, в частности регламентируемые отчеты?


если найду id конфы и отчетности то тогда доработаю обработку, есть желание так то сделать под все конфиги ее

----------


## sascha

Cпасибо за участие в решении проблемы

----------


## hainik2

> Cпасибо за участие в решении проблемы





> Сообщение от johnsm123 Посмотреть сообщение
> Дамы и господа!!!
> Для обновления вам надо иметь внешнюю обработку и файл info.dat (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> Скачать обработку можно отсюда (внутри инструкция по установке)
> Свежий info.dat за март месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Свежий info.dat за апрель месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Если что то не понятно или не получается... спрашивайте... помогу...


А если  в конфигурации есть файлы  специально дописанные под предприятие, то как быть? и где их можно найти ? и как тогда обновится? У меня стоит бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 розничная торговля (7.70.484). Заранее благодарю.

----------


## johnsm123

> А если  в конфигурации есть файлы  специально дописанные под предприятие, то как быть? и где их можно найти ? и как тогда обновится? У меня стоит бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 розничная торговля (7.70.484). Заранее благодарю.


смотря какие файлы дописаны, список огласите
может пройдет целиком обновление а может и нет
все зависит от того что вам программист менял и как менял

----------


## hainik2

> смотря какие файлы дописаны, список огласите
> может пройдет целиком обновление а может и нет
> все зависит от того что вам программист менял и как менял


дописал  в журнал розница отчет смены, и еще несколько документов. а точнее не могу сказать. но если нужно выложу где нибудь архив базы. извините еще как пояснить не знаю.

----------


## johnsm123

> дописал  в журнал розница отчет смены, и еще несколько документов. а точнее не могу сказать. но если нужно выложу где нибудь архив базы. извините еще как пояснить не знаю.


в принципе можешь сам на копии базы попробывать, но ТОЛЬКО НА КОПИИ, и посмотреть что получится

----------


## hainik2

> в принципе можешь сам на копии базы попробывать, но ТОЛЬКО НА КОПИИ, и посмотреть что получится


 спасибо все нормально  сделал , большое спасибо за подсказку.

_Добавлено через 14 часов 52 минуты 17 секунд_



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от johnsm123  
> в принципе можешь сам на копии базы попробывать, но ТОЛЬКО НА КОПИИ, и посмотреть что получится 
> 
> спасибо все нормально сделал , большое спасибо за подсказку. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


да не тут то было, теперь перестал проводить документы  в рознице, пишет -
Операция.Кредит.Номенклату  ра = Товар;
{Документ.ОтчетСмены.Модул   Документа(186)}: Для счета 42 вид субконто Номенклатура неопределен!

----------


## Burelom

Классная вещь!!!! буду обязательно за этой темой следить. Выкладывайте, пожалуйста, info.dat почаще.... 

Спасибо!!!

P.S.  А ни кто не знает, откуда можно обновления на 8.1 без лишней суеты скачать?  А то, помню, как-то несколько дней искал ....

----------


## Burelom

Люди добрые...
Если кто-нибудь стал счастливым обладателем диска ИТС за май 2009, выложите, пожалуйста, info.dat....
Много счастья принесете другим...
Спасибо соратники..

----------


## Burelom

Выложите, пожалуйста, info.dat с майского диска...
Спасибо большое...

----------


## johnsm123

> Люди добрые...
> Если кто-нибудь стал счастливым обладателем диска ИТС за май 2009, выложите, пожалуйста, info.dat....
> Много счастья принесете другим...
> Спасибо соратники..


читай первый пост, я выложил уже

----------


## DEMONjony

_Добавлено через 5 минут 59 секунд_



> спасибо все нормально  сделал , большое спасибо за подсказку.
> 
> _Добавлено через 14 часов 52 минуты 17 секунд_
> 
> да не тут то было, теперь перестал проводить документы  в рознице, пишет -
> Операция.Кредит.Номенклату  ра = Товар;
> {Документ.ОтчетСмены.Модул   Документа(186)}: Для счета 42 вид субконто Номенклатура неопределен!


правильно метаданые перезаписались при обновлении нужно переделывать снова почти все изменения

----------


## Irinok

Сделала все как написано в инструкции, открывается окошко для скачивания и требует вставить диск ИТС в дисковод. Что сделала неправильно?

----------


## Irinok

Сделала все как написано в инструкции, открывается окошко для скачивания и требует вставить диск ИТС в дисковод. Что сделала неправильно?

----------


## johnsm123

> Сделала все как написано в инструкции, открывается окошко для скачивания и требует вставить диск ИТС в дисковод. Что сделала неправильно?


проверьте пути еще раз
у меня они следующие C:\ITS
запустите еще раз файлы reg для добавления записи в реестр
проверьте у вас майский инфодат или нет
перегрузите комп

----------


## Irinok

> проверьте пути еще раз
> у меня они следующие C:\ITS


Изменила, у меня было C:\ITS\ITS
Теперь диск не требует, а пишет "Сначала необходимо получить текущие версии релизов", это я так поняла, мне необходимо скачать предыдущие версии релизов, которых у меня нет?
Ура, ура!!! Пошла закачка релиза! Спасибо огромное за очень быстрый ответ и помощь!!!

----------


## johnsm123

> Изменила, у меня было C:\ITS\ITS
> Теперь диск не требует, а пишет "Сначала необходимо получить текущие версии релизов", это я так поняла, мне необходимо скачать предыдущие версии релизов, которых у меня нет?


  нажмите на эту кнопку, 1с проверит какие есть релизы на данный момент, потом плюсом отметте те которые вам нужны, выберите папку для загрузки и нажмите скачать

----------


## oki

июньский инфодат есть у кого нибудь?

----------


## johnsm123

> июньский инфодат есть у кого нибудь?


конечно

----------


## oki

а ссылка чтобы скачать июньский инфодат?

----------


## shar1001

или просто на shar1001@mail.ru июньский инфо скиньте плиз

----------


## oki

если можно, тоже на почту июньский инфодат - cleose@rambler.ru 
спасибо.

----------


## shar1001

*johnsm123*,  а можно июньский инфо на  shar1001@mail.ru   И?!!!

----------


## AVM_AVM

*johnsm123*,  В обработке ЗиК 262, а актуальный 288. Вопрос: Что делать?:confused:

----------


## johnsm123

> *johnsm123*,  В обработке ЗиК 262, а актуальный 288. Вопрос: Что делать?:confused:


а инфодат свежий? проверь, если старый, например за январь то и буду обновления за январь доступные
у меня 288 отображается

----------


## Тоха

*johnsm123*, Подскажите пожалуйста, почему при выполнении обновлений релиза всплывает иформация "Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной"? Я это делаю впервые. Спасибо.

----------


## aleksa_plus

У меня не обновляется, пишет:
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ....\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!

Хотя все сделала по инструкции. Добавила записи в реестр, разместила папку в корень диска С, ну и т.д., v7plus.dll и v7plus.als в каталоге с базой лежат.
В чем может быть дело?

----------


## johnsm123

> *johnsm123*, Подскажите пожалуйста, почему при выполнении обновлений релиза всплывает иформация "Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной"? Я это делаю впервые. Спасибо.


да все правильноЮ мой совет прежде чем обновляться, сделай бекап

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_



> У меня не обновляется, пишет:
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ....\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты ...\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!
> 
> Хотя все сделала по инструкции. Добавила записи в реестр, разместила папку в корень диска С, ну и т.д., v7plus.dll и v7plus.als в каталоге с базой лежат.
> В чем может быть дело?


попробуй еще в каталог с инфодатом положить компонету v7plus

----------


## aleksa_plus

Заработало, только не поняла, как обновлять?

----------


## adken

А для 8 есть такая штука?

----------


## stuntman4

А почему у меня получилось следующее - формы отчетности видит свежие за 2 кв09 года а релиз видит только старый 7.70.506?

----------


## wit2007

нажимаю "получить номер текущей версии"
ответ

"Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!"

как решить проблему?

все получилось ч\з UPD.EFD

----------


## Puplachoff

> *johnsm123*, Подскажите пожалуйста, почему при выполнении обновлений релиза всплывает иформация "Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной"? Я это делаю впервые. Спасибо.


Просто у тебя база типовая, а обновление базовое (или наоборот).
Чтобы сделать типовую - открой обновление через конфигуратор и закрой его. Конфигуратор сам сделает нужные преобразования. Затем можно обновляться с этой конфигурации без всяких ругательных сообщений.

----------


## oki

скачала июньский инфодат, 
но когда нажимаю -скачать конфигурации- выдает ошибку -
"Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out

Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!"
не подскажите ,что это означает?

----------


## johnsm123

> но когда нажимаю -скачать конфигурации- выдает ошибку -
> "Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
> 
> Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!"
> не подскажите ,что это означает?


фаервол проверь, если не поможет поменяй компоненту v7plus

----------


## Ig-

Огромное СПАСИБО за помощь

----------


## johnsm123

> Огромное СПАСИБО за помощь


да не за что.... принимается благотворительность 41001141058003 яндекс бабками :)

----------


## AVM_AVM

> а инфодат свежий? проверь, если старый, например за январь то и буду обновления за январь доступные
> у меня 288 отображается


Свежий конечно. Косяк именно с ЗиКом. И с бюджетными конфигурацией и отчетами фигня какая от вылезает.:blush:

----------


## Маквала

*johnsm123*, 
Привет. Что такое внешняя обработка? Для особо одаренных можно п. 5 поподробнее.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 48 секунд_



> Дамы и господа!!!
> Для обновления вам надо иметь *внешнюю обработку* и файл *info.dat* (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> Скачать обработку можно отсюда (внутри инструкция по установке)
> Свежий info.dat за март месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Свежий info.dat за апрель месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Свежий info.dat за май месяц скачать можно отсюда
> ...


Привет. Что такое внешняя обработка? Для особо одаренных можно п. 5 поподробнее?

----------


## johnsm123

> *johnsm123*, 
> Привет. Что такое внешняя обработка? Для особо одаренных можно п. 5 поподробнее?


это файл с расширение ert, лежит в той же папке
надо его просто открыть в программе 1С

----------


## Маквала

> это файл с расширение ert, лежит в той же папке
> надо его просто открыть в программе 1С


Ну, видно, я совсем одаренная. Как его открыть в 1С? Можно алгоритм.
Спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> Ну, видно, я совсем одаренная. Как его открыть в 1С? Можно алгоритм.
> Спасибо.


"Файл"-"Открыть" и потом выбираете файл нужный (т.е. саму обработку внешнюю)

----------


## radomicheva

Все сделала по инструкции пишет всавьте диск ИТС

----------


## Маквала

> "Файл"-"Открыть" и потом выбираете файл нужный (т.е. саму обработку внешнюю)


Да я уже так делала сто раз, пишет вставьте диск ИТС в дисковод и повторите операцию. А мне нужна всего лишь отчетность за 2 кв. 2009 г.
Спасибо.

----------


## Незнайка

Ура! Спасибо, *johnsm123*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AHAPХuCT

*Незнайка*,
Для этого есть специальная кнопочка «спасибо», которой ты уже пользовался.

----------


## LPT

Ребяты будьте так добры! нужна печатная форма (шаблон) счет фактуры для 77 "Платежные документы"  за ранее огромное спасибо 
alt-3000_mail.ru

----------


## Saf

установил регламентированную отчетность 2 квартала 2009г.

в левом верхнем углу (например в Титульном листе НДС) квадрат с надписью !510

помогите как решить проблему пожалуйста

----------


## Famza

> фаервол проверь, если не поможет поменяй компоненту v7plus


Надо добавлять работу через прокси.

----------


## Irinok

Уважаемый johnsm123, а нельзя выложить обновление ИТС на июнь на другом сервере? У меня большая проблема скачать с депозитфайла. Или  отправить на адрес эл. почты?
Двое суток пыталась скачать, а после написания сообщения, удалось скачать, так что для меня это уже не актуально. Спасибо за работу!

----------


## ArPlus

А зачем там два файла? its.ert и its_new.ert? Почему в первом релизы не совпадают со вторым? Упорно не качается Торговля и Склад и Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия...

----------


## vegc74

Всем доброго дня!!!
У меня после обновления стандартной бухгалтерии до 507 релиза в новой форме счет-фактуры не прописывается последние изменения (номер постановления и дата)
Я так понимаю этот "косячок" есть у всех?
А всё остальное работает - как "часики!!! огромное спасибо админам!!! :drinks::drinks::drinks:

----------


## Saf

> скачай шрифт EanGnivc http://www.4webmaster.ru/fonts/157/ и закинь в папку шрифты в ОС



Вери сенкс!!!!

----------


## airmaximus

Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС!

----------


## nivigor

> Всем доброго дня!!!
> У меня после обновления стандартной бухгалтерии до 507 релиза в новой форме счет-фактуры не прописывается последние изменения (номер постановления и дата)
> Я так понимаю этот "косячок" есть у всех?
> А всё остальное работает - как "часики!!! огромное спасибо админам!!! :drinks::drinks::drinks:


Последнее постановление не изменило форму. Изменен только порядок заполнения. Формально все правильно.

----------


## alexsh0608

У меня такая проблемка ЗиК 7.7 при установке релиза 289 пишет "Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной", открываю конфигу(289) через Конфигуратор пытаюсь сохранить данные она выдает ошибку:"Нет возможности удалить документ по которому сущ. движение! ИзменнениеУсловийОплатыОт  пускаПоУходуЗаРебенком" и все на этом

----------


## nilsusgelorus

Создаешь любой дирректорий. Входишь в 1С. Конфигуратор. Указываешь путь к созданной папке.Везде ОК.Далее выбираешь загрузить конфигурацию и указываешь путь к 289.Далее все просто.
Входишь в 278 и делаешь объединение с только что созданным мдешником в новой папке.Удачи.

----------


## leoniko

Добрый день ! Классная штука ! Но сервер не выдаёт версии для Каз@хстана , может надо другой INFO . ИИ

----------


## Ravens81

Добрый день. 
Обновил формы отчетности на УСН. и дернул меня за хвост запустить
7.70.163_Упрощенная система налогообложения_update.EXE
После всех процедур запускаеться 1С-ка, вываливаеться окно офицалка или нет ("Проверка легальности полученных обнавлений") , говрю что офицалка (что все легально) и вылетает ошибка (типа стартер 1С не сработал, отправить отчет в майкрософт. А потом что память не может быть считана)
Прога не запускаеться. Бекапа нет! Помогите!!!
 Как откатиться назад к рабочей версии без этого обновления базы.

----------


## Rustle

> Добрый день. 
> Обновил формы отчетности на УСН. и дернул меня за хвост запустить
> 7.70.163_Упрощенная система налогообложения_update.EXE
> После всех процедур запускаеться 1С-ка, вываливаеться окно офицалка или нет ("Проверка легальности полученных обнавлений") , говрю что офицалка (что все легально) и вылетает ошибка (типа стартер 1С не сработал, отправить отчет в майкрософт. А потом что память не может быть считана)
> Прога не запускаеться. Бекапа нет! Помогите!!!
>  Как откатиться назад к рабочей версии без этого обновления базы.


Хе, хорошо, чтто хоть до проверки доходит))) зайди в конфигураторе в данную конфигурацию...он ругнётся, что работает в демо режиме...или что-то вроде того... тебе нужно создать новую константу (любую, плевать, как назовёшь) потом сразу же её удалит... и нажать кноппу сохранить...на все вопросы конфигуратра, ответить да и принять... после этого, запусти первый раз конфигурацию монопольно...думаю после данных манипуляций, должно всё заработать...:cool: И ещё, если бы у тебя была подправленная конфигурция, после простого обновления, она скорее всего вообще бы не завелась, начала бы ругаться на методанные...так что впреть, будь осторожен...

----------


## Ravens81

> Хе, хорошо, чтто хоть до проверки доходит))) зайди в конфигураторе в данную конфигурацию...он ругнётся, что работает в демо режиме...или что-то вроде того... тебе нужно создать новую константу (любую, плевать, как назовёшь) потом сразу же её удалит... и нажать кноппу сохранить...на все вопросы конфигуратра, ответить да и принять... после этого, запусти первый раз конфигурацию монопольно...думаю после данных манипуляций, должно всё заработать...:cool: И ещё, если бы у тебя была подправленная конфигурция, после простого обновления, она скорее всего вообще бы не завелась, начала бы ругаться на методанные...так что впреть, будь осторожен...


Все сделал как описанно выше, но теперь при запуске программы вылетает:
    CODEBASE ERROR
Error #:-210
Unrecognized Field Name
SP34028
и кнопка ОК
----------------------------------
потом вторая ошибка:
Нарушена структура данных таблицы SC216
----------------------------------

Пошел дальше. Зашел еще раз в конфигуратор, реорганизовал базу и все такое, проверил на целостность. 
Побежали строчки. Все в норме сказала.
Запустил 1С-ку, вылезла таже проверка на подлинность. Сказал что блин да все легально :cool: и она заработала, НО! 
Все доки есть, но слетела полностью вся номенклатура! :-(
  Какие есть предложения, куда рытьИ?
Как востановить номенклатуру.И?

----------


## johnsm123

> Все сделал как описанно выше, но теперь при запуске программы вылетает:
>     CODEBASE ERROR
> Error #:-210
> Unrecognized Field Name
> SP34028
> и кнопка ОК
> ----------------------------
> потом вторая ошибка:
> Нарушена структура данных таблицы SC216


в монопольном попробуй

когда научится человечество делать бекапы ДО а не ПОСЛЕ проблем

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 52 секунды_



> Добрый день ! Классная штука ! Но сервер не выдаёт версии для Каз@хстана , может надо другой INFO . ИИ


не инфо другой, а нужны пиды конфы знать

----------


## Ravens81

> когда научится человечество делать бекапы ДО а не ПОСЛЕ проблем


Все все умеют делать, и бекапы и все остальное, но Вера в привычку иногда подводит!:confused:

----------


## Rustle

> Все все умеют делать, и бекапы и все остальное, но Вера в привычку иногда подводит!:confused:


Блин, привычка привычкой, но не забывай, что 1С - продукт, написанный через задницу (не смотря на то, что лучший в своём роде). У меня бывало и такое, что при незначительном изменении в табличной части документа, случался какой-то косяк при сохранении и база падала, начанала ругаться на совсем другой документ, поэтому бэкапы нужно делать в любом случае, а лучше настроить автоматический, хотя-бы раз в пару дней... Кстати, если база DBFная, она имеет привычку падать и без посторонней помощи, так что автоматизированный бэкап просто необходим.
А с нуменклатурой, нужно смотреть, видать у тебя конфигурация была всё-таки изменена...
Чаще всего в номенклатуре увеличивают колличество уровней... стандартное колличество уровней, если я не ошибаюсь, 5... попробуй увеличить до 10-15...ну, или надо глубе копать...это уже смотреть нужн, сказать на вскидку не могу...

----------


## Ravens81

Спасибо за поддержку. Номенклатура слетела на половину. Тоесть в печатной форме есть описание, а в наименовании внутреннем нет.
Часть востановил, А вот в некоторых нет. порядка 40-ка позиций остались неизвестными. Все пронумеровалось с ФС-1 по ФС-1хх
Кто сталкивался, как можно востановить структуру номенклатуры?

----------


## Rustle

> Спасибо за поддержку. Номенклатура слетела на половину. Тоесть в печатной форме есть описание, а в наименовании внутреннем нет.
> Часть востановил, А вот в некоторых нет. порядка 40-ка позиций остались неизвестными. Все пронумеровалось с ФС-1 по ФС-1хх
> Кто сталкивался, как можно востановить структуру номенклатуры?


Поищи внешние обработки....или сам напиши...
Стандартными средствами движка нумирацию не исправишь...

----------


## Ravens81

> Поищи внешние обработки....или сам напиши...
> Стандартными средствами движка нумирацию не исправишь...


Да только я совсем дилетант в 1С-ке

----------


## Rustle

Есть на диске ИТС обработка DPRRenum.ert... но чтобы оа заработеле, нужно поплясать с бубном в конфигураторе... почитай про эту обработку в инете, как с ней работать... либо ещё с нем-нбудь посоветуйся...просто к кажой конфиге индивидуальный подход нужен... И вообще, если ты не знаешь своей конфигурации, дилетант в 1С-ке, не советую лезть в конфигуратор и обнгвлять самостоятельно конфигурацию...уж точно, ни когда у тебя нету резервной копии...

----------


## advisor2008

Обновление 1С (8.1), типовая конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" 1.6.16.6  Скачать

----------


## dmcherry

Скачал с сервера обновление *7.70.507 Бухгалтерия update.exe*, получил файл который не возможно распаковать, а при запуске файла  экран гаснет на 5 секунд и больше ничего не происходит. Куда нужно положить данное обновление, чтобы обновилась программа в целом?
И такой же вопрос по поводу отчетности - скачались файлы с расширением EXE, все они находятся в папке C:\ITC, куда их перекинуть чтобы 1С их увидела?

----------


## Rustle

> Скачал с сервера обновление *7.70.507 Бухгалтерия update.exe*, получил файл который не возможно распаковать, а при запуске файла  экран гаснет на 5 секунд и больше ничего не происходит. Куда нужно положить данное обновление, чтобы обновилась программа в целом?
> И такой же вопрос по поводу отчетности - скачались файлы с расширением EXE, все они находятся в папке C:\ITC, куда их перекинуть чтобы 1С их увидела?


Чувак, ты читал предыдущие сообщенияИ? Если не знаешь, как с этим работать, лучше вообще не берись, если хочешь, чтобы твоя база выжила..

----------


## dmcherry

так на то и форум чтобы разобраться, а базу я регулярно копирую.

----------


## Rustle

Ну, ладно, дело твоё...
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ДЕЛАЕМ РЕЗЕРВНУЮ КОПИЮ!!!
Для того, чтобы подгрузились регламентрованные отчёты, достаточно просто в списке регламентированных отчётов нажать кнопку загрузить и указать EXEшник...либо нажать там же кнопку обновить тогда 1Ска подгрузить из инета всё сама...
Для того, чтобы обновить конфигурацию, необходимо распаковать EXEшник конфигурации в любую папку (данный архив содержит почти работоспособную конфигурацию) Затем загрузить получившуюся конфигурацию в режиме конфигуратора, добавить и тут же удалить константу, затем нажать на кнопку сохранить...на все вопросы 1Ски, отвечать да, принять...
После этого, внести в данную конфигурацию все изменения метаданных, печатных форм и т.п, если они были в нашей конфиге, которую мы обновляем...
После чего, можно заменить файлы конфигурации на новые, либо объединить конфигурации (рекомендуется)

----------


## dmcherry

> Для того, чтобы обновить конфигурацию, необходимо распаковать EXEшник конфигурации в любую папку


так не распаковать его ни как. Пошагово можеш написать как распаковать?

А с регламентрованными отчётами всё получилось, спасибо.

----------


## Rustle

Этот EXEшник - самораспаковывающийся архив... если он  у тебя не распаковывается, вероятно архив повреждён...

----------


## dmcherry

а куда он самораспаковывается? Может он и распокавался да я не заметил.

----------


## Rustle

Распаковывается он в ту же папку, где лежит сам...если у ебя он этого не делает, вероятно архив повреждён...

----------


## dmcherry

перекачивал несколько раз и из разных мест - не распаковать. А у тебя нет *7.70.507 Бухгалтерия update.exe*? Может скинешь?

----------


## oki

есть июльский инфо..как его прикрепить сюда?

----------


## Alan68

*johnsm123*, 
При попытке обновится выдает сообщение "Вставьте диск ИТС в дисковод и повторите операцию." Хотя диск установлен (виртуальный Алкоголем), как правильно поступить?

----------


## johnsm123

> *johnsm123*, 
> При попытке обновится выдает сообщение "Вставьте диск ИТС в дисковод и повторите операцию." Хотя диск установлен (виртуальный Алкоголем), как правильно поступить?


возьми с диска файл info.dat и сделай согласно инструкции в первом посте

----------


## Alan68

> возьми с диска файл info.dat и сделай согласно инструкции в первом посте


У меня ISO-образ, и если бы я знал где находится info.dat, то и не задавал бы таких глупых вопросов:(

----------


## johnsm123

> У меня ISO-образ, и если бы я знал где находится info.dat, то и не задавал бы таких глупых вопросов:(


вот на диске и ищи его (на или образ распакуй винраром и потом ищи)

----------


## Alan68

> вот на диске и ищи его (на или образ распакуй винраром и потом ищи)


Вот там и искал....

----------


## AVM_AVM

Пробую скачать обновления а в ответ "Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out"
Info.dat скачал по ссылке.

----------


## hazar78

а для пользователей из Казахстана пойдёт такая обновлялка или нет?

----------


## johnsm123

> а для пользователей из Казахстана пойдёт такая обновлялка или нет?


скорее всего нет, выше поднималася причина
если знать все ид от конфигураций то реально ее сделать и для Казахстана и для Украины и для какой угодно страны

----------


## untercover

> *info.dat АВГУСТА в комплекте с обновлялкой*
>  depositfiles
> letitbit


А ты сам ими пользовался?

----------


## slavabv

Дамы и господа!!!
Для обновления вам надо иметь внешнюю обработку и файл info.dat (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...

А для 1с 8 это обновление не работает?

----------


## johnsm123

> Дамы и господа!!!
> Для обновления вам надо иметь внешнюю обработку и файл info.dat (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> А для 1с 8 это обновление не работает?


к сожалению нет

----------


## zemsnarjad

Скачал обновления регламентной отчетности 1С 7.7
Как корректно их установить ?

----------


## demondsh

Чет не работает обновлялка!!!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 3 секунды_



> Скачал обновления регламентной отчетности 1С 7.7
> Как корректно их установить ?


Отчеты-регламентированные отчеты-кнопка загрузить

_Добавлено через 2 часа 25 минут 48 секунд_
Ау, есть кто живой!!!

----------


## stenson

> Чет не работает обновлялка!!!


Подтверждаю. Не работает. Пишет "Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out"
А "августовский" info.dat из шапки - вообще июльский.
Кто нибудь прокомментирует?

----------


## kse78

Не робит обновлялка , скачивал везде.:mad:

----------


## demondsh

Модератор ты где!? В студию!!! Что то надо делать, люди страдают.

----------


## johnsm123

> Подтверждаю. Не работает. Пишет "Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out"
> А "августовский" info.dat из шапки - вообще июльский.
> Кто нибудь прокомментирует?


по первой ошибке поменяй компоненту v7plus
по второй....странно...у меня все обновилось и на ура как всегда....точно поменяли файл?

----------


## demondsh

При попытке получить номер текущей версии, выдает--------Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://www.1c.ru/buhplace/ITSRepV/Re...eneralN/Ver.id не найден
Не удалось получить данные о последней версии из интернета!

----------


## johnsm123

> При попытке получить номер текущей версии, выдает--------Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://www.1c.ru/buhplace/ITSRepV/Re...eneralN/Ver.id не найден
> Не удалось получить данные о последней версии из интернета!


обновите компоненту v7plus

----------


## demondsh

Дык обновлял, копировал все файлы кроме 1c_lm, и всеравно не работает!
Причем пробовал сегодня с другого IP, тоже самое, не обновляется.

----------


## kse78

Перепробовал все что знаю, то ли   info.dat не работает, то ли обработки(скачивал с разных ресурсов) .Есть подозрения , что в 1С что-то поменяли!:mad::(

----------


## demondsh

> обновите компоненту v7plus


А? Что думаем по этому поводу?

----------


## Centurion74

в архиве из шапкой и правда старый info.dat
на предыдущей странице есть ссылка с рабочим
по поводу ошибок-юзайте its_new.ert вместо its.ert

----------


## terrmit

У меня тоже не обновляется!

----------


## EVAPOST

> Дамы и господа!!!
> Для обновления вам надо иметь *внешнюю обработку* и файл *info.dat* (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> Скачать обработку можно отсюда (внутри инструкция по установке)
> Свежий info.dat за март месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Свежий info.dat за апрель месяц скачать можно отсюда
> 
> Свежий info.dat за май месяц скачать можно отсюда
> ...


Что у меня по инструкции ничего не получилось, всё равно диск просит, да и копировать файлы в "корень" это куда?:blush:

----------


## demondsh

> Что у меня по инструкции ничего не получилось, всё равно диск просит, да и копировать файлы в "корень" это куда?:blush:


Скопируйте папку ITS с файлами в корень диска C:\ (или в др.диск, тогда изм. 1c_lm.reg.)

----------


## agdedov

Обновлялка действительно перестала работать:
1. При скачивании релизов конфигураций выдает сообщение

     Получение конфигурации7.70.960_Торговля+  Склад_update.exe
     Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
     Не удалось скачать файл

2. При получении текущей версии отчетности выдает сообщение:

   Компонента V7Plus : The operation timed out
   Не удалось получить данные об обновлениях из интернета!
   Текст.Открыть(КаталогВреме  нныхФайлов()+"VER.ID"); 
   {C:\ITS\ITS_NEW.ERT(125)}: Неверное имя файла!
   Текст.Открыть(КаталогВреме  нныхФайлов()+"Loadlst.txt");
   {C:\ITS\ITS_NEW.ERT(128)}: Неверное имя файла!

3.  Компоненты V7Plus поменял, не дало результата.
Попробовал обновиться с другой машины. Удалось скачать только
один релиз, а при повторном запуске отказ повторился (см. п.1-2)

Как выйти из этого положения?

----------


## demondsh

Да не работает уже неделю, никаму нет до этого дела.............а так было хорошо.

----------


## Centurion74

у меня все прекрасно работает
моя папка целиком
*Скрытый текст*http://rapidshare.de/files/48253949/its.rar.html
зы. попробуйте перерегистрировать v7plus.dll командой
"%windir%\system32\regsvr32" c:\its\v7plus.dll

----------


## agdedov

> у меня все прекрасно работает
> моя папка целиком
> *Скрытый текст*http://rapidshare.de/files/48253949/its.rar.html
> зы. попробуйте перерегистрировать v7plus.dll командой
> "%windir%\system32\regsvr32" c:\its\v7plus.dll


Сделал все так, как рекомендовали. Результат нулевой.
Пользовался обновлялкой больше года. А с августа - не получается.

----------


## ams666

подтверждаю не работает и походу infodat  июльский

----------


## demondsh

Обновился сегодня при помощи its_new.ert!!!
Только странно как то, качал неделей раньше конфигурацию Деньги, она версии 770243, а через обновлялку выдает 770242 последняяИИИИ?

----------


## agdedov

Такое впечатление, что нашу переписку в 1С посмотрели и все исправили. Сегодня качается все. Будем надеяться, что это у них сбой был.

----------


## terrmit

У меня тоже все сейчас  обновилось без проблем! Будем надеяться, что таких сбоев больше не будет!!! :)

----------


## ams666

увы у меня так и не качается, 
посидел по разбирал улетающие запросы ответ 1ссовского сервака все тот же 
http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=...XE&dir=R2CLKTK
видимо info.dat или битый или не тот
если кто сможет качните плиз зик 290 релиз на почту ams666@mail.ru буду премного благодарен

----------


## demondsh

> увы у меня так и не качается, 
> посидел по разбирал улетающие запросы ответ 1ссовского сервака все тот же 
> http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=...XE&dir=R2CLKTK
> видимо info.dat или битый или не тот
> если кто сможет качните плиз зик 290 релиз на почту ams666@mail.ru буду премного благодарен


Качни это http://depositfiles.com/files/jgos7kz5o оттуда бери только инфо.дат, там он новее чем в шапке.............модератор что то спит и не обновляет, у него он июньский.

----------


## ams666

Такого файла не существует или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав. 

я уже видел этe ссылку, почикали файлик

----------


## demondsh

> Такого файла не существует или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав. 
> 
> я уже видел этe ссылку, почикали файлик


Щас на почту тебе кину...........
минуту спустя, кинул проверяй почту

----------


## ams666

ой, большое прямо таки огромное спасибо очень выручили

----------


## demondsh

> ой, большое прямо таки огромное спасибо очень выручили


Должно заработать!!!!!!!!

----------


## ams666

да все работает уже скачалось

----------


## netroid

*demondsh*, А можно для общего доступа выложить?
P.S. Пардон, выложенная на рапиде версия, работает.
P.P.S. Может кто встречал аналог обновлялки для Беларуси?

----------


## ran1978

Как скоро появится сентябрьский info.dat ?

----------


## tyshka

неподскажие почему такое пишет:

Компонента V7Plus : A connection with the server could not be established

Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из Интернета!


P.S. Все разобрался. Фаервол блокировал

----------


## polmax

Подскажите пожалуйста, как обнавить 1с торговля+склад 9.2?

_Добавлено через 18 минут 43 секунды_
подскажите как обновить счет-фактуру согласно новым требованиям?

----------


## terrmit

Мне тоже пишет:
Компонента V7Plus : A connection with the server could not be established

Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из Интернета!

Подскажите в чем причина и как разобраться?

_Добавлено через 42 минуты 5 секунд_
Точнее пишет:
 Компонента V7Plus : A connection with the server could not be established

*Не удалось получить данные с сервера!*
Жду помощи!

----------


## fAngel

похоже адреса изменились, пользуйтесь для обновления ИТС там всегда есть все новые обработки и конфигурации.

----------


## kuhum

а как это работает под ВИСТОИ

----------


## alexx1975

Все опять о старом
сегодня решил зайти на сайт проверить обновление
у меня рабочий сентябрьский инфодат
а мне программа пишет 
Необходимо наличие компоненты v7plus.dll
что на its.ert и на its_new.ert
пробовал с разными релизами, со старыми и новыми один и тотже результат

----------


## tyshka

> Мне тоже пишет:
> Компонента V7Plus : A connection with the server could not be established
> 
> Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из Интернета!


У меня такое было из-за фаервола. Проверь.

----------


## aud

У меня сентябрьский скачивает нормально! если надо пишите скину! Проверил только сейчас!

----------


## kuhum

ну так по поводу висты что некто незнает как обновится через INFO.dat ИИ
помогите!!!!

----------


## alexx1975

проверил все отлично работает
просто после разных изменений и конфигурирований у меня из рабочей папки 1с с базой исчезли компоненты v7plus.dll и v7plus.als вставил и все заработало!!!
спасибо за совет!!!!

----------


## skymanperm

> ну так по поводу висты что некто незнает как обновится через INFO.dat ИИ
> помогите!!!!


:rolleyes::confused: у мну все работает... ковыряйся дальше, может где то чтото не так делаеш...

----------


## Valerasv

Доброго времени суток, всем!




> Для обновления вам надо иметь внешнюю обработку и файл info.dat (файл меняется каждый месяц, выходит на диске ИТС). С помощью этого Вы можете обновить регламентированную отчетность и саму конфигурацию...
> 
> Скачать обработку можно отсюда (внутри инструкция по установке)
> Свежий info.dat за март месяц скачать можно отсюда


Кричит, что файл удален из-за.....

----------


## Люда Л

А за какой месяц-то скачать пытались? Сейчас сентябрьский работает, а мартовский-то Вам зачем? В посте 158 (http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=158) в этой теме ссылочки есть. Живые пока.

----------


## Valerasv

Я пытался скачать саму програмку. А строку с инфой о МАРТЕ просто не удалил.
Но все решилось, нашел в другом месте.  Все равно спасибо.

----------


## aud

У кого есть октябрьский  info.dat скиньте на мыло aud@rambler.ru

----------


## lexx_84

файлов нет, выложите на других ресурсах плиз

----------


## shkiper_prm

Будьте любезны, скиньте свежий info.dat на kashin@mail.ru  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aud

Сейчас нужен октябрьский

----------


## johnsm123

> Сейчас нужен октябрьский


примите и распишитесь в получении

инфодат за октябрь

----------


## johnsm123

Здесь проводится разбор ошибок возникшие при использование обработки с темы "Обновление 1с с сервера 1с"

Пожалуйста пишите/обсуждайте/оставляйте запросы здесь.

----------


## aleksa_plus

А можно не только на депозит заливать, а еще и на ипапку (ifolder)?

----------


## johnsm123

> А можно не только на депозит заливать, а еще и на ипапку (ifolder)?


можно

----------


## sergkon

Ссылка на обработку битая, обновите

----------


## kuhum

как info.dat работает под вистой
у меня такая ошибка

Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты\1SBDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)

кто знает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused:

----------


## johnsm123

> Ссылка на обработку битая, обновите


обработка обновлена

----------


## ирина08

При обновлении на новый релиз конфигурации 7.70.508 от 08,09,09 для 1Сбухгалтерии при сохранении метаданных появляется ошибка: Нет возможности удалить документ по которому существуют движения! БухгалтерскаяСправка. Реорганизация данных не выполнена. Подскажите что делать?

----------


## Makcik76

Такой вопросик, при сохранении отчета (допустим "Расчет авансовых платежей по ЕСН") выскакивает окошко с просьбой выбрать вариант отчета, но в этом окне нет ни одного варианта, соответственно отчет не сохраняется. Что делать? Подскажите где можно взять варианты? ( 7.7, релиз 7.70.508)

----------


## barnet

Если кому интересно. Тут обновление для Украины
==================================================
1С Предприятие 7.7.
Типовая конфигурация "Зарплата + Кадры для Украины".
Релиз 7.70.023 от 15 июня 2009 г.
http://www.1c.ru/buhplace/getfile.as...xe&dir=URCLKTK
==================================================
1С Предприятие 7.7.
Типовая конфигурация "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры для Украины".
Релиз 7.70.030 от 5 октября 2009 г.
http://www.1c.ru/buhplace/getfile.as...xe&dir=UBUOUSL
==================================================
1С Предприятие 7.7.
Типовая конфигурация "Торговля + Склад для Украины".
Релиз 7.70.011 от 28.04.2006.
http://www.1c.ru/buhplace/getfile.as....exe&dir=UOUTK
==================================================
Идентификаторы 
"Зарплата + Кадры для Украины" - *URCLKTK*"Торговля + Склад для Украины" - *UOUTK*"Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры для Украины" - *UBUOUSL*
Если кому надо могу поковырять идентификаторы для другиг продуктов.

----------


## kuhum

Нихрена не обновляется! требует V7Plus*! Всё перепробовал! Подскажите кто исправил данную ошибку!!!!

в любом обновлении КОНФЫ есть этот файл - качаешь и копируешь в папку с конфой, затем идешь Пуск-выполнить пишешь regsvr32 d:\base\...v7plus.dll (ИЛИ ДРУГОЙ ПУТЬ, но полный путь к файлу!) - И БУДЕТ ТЕБЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!))))) 

хорошо но всётаки как зарегить v7plus.dll под вистои !!!

----------


## El_Barto

перестала работать обработка
info.dat - ноябрь
upd.ert - 19.06.07 (Gluser)

Error:
Компонента V7Plus : A connection with the server could not be established
Не удалось получить АдресКлюча из интернета!

поменяли адреса?

----------


## РоЗо

при запуске ошибка с лицензией. нет менеджра лицензий, не возможно запустить обмен данными

----------


## Irinok

> Такой вопросик, при сохранении отчета (допустим "Расчет авансовых платежей по ЕСН") выскакивает окошко с просьбой выбрать вариант отчета, но в этом окне нет ни одного варианта, соответственно отчет не сохраняется. Что делать? Подскажите где можно взять варианты? ( 7.7, релиз 7.70.508)


Их нужно создать на титульном листе. Создали, сохранили. Потом переходите на другие страницы и тогда там высветиться вариант отчета.

----------


## Oxana965

А можно скачать через Info.dat обновление для БЮДЖЕТНОЙ бухгалтерии и зарплате, и регламентированные отчеты еще?

----------


## nivigor

> А можно скачать через Info.dat обновление для БЮДЖЕТНОЙ бухгалтерии и зарплате, и регламентированные отчеты еще?


Можно, сейчас доступна версия 635. И отчеты 3 кв. версия 2

----------


## Oxana965

Так мне нужно скачать Info.dat за декабрь? Чего-то я попробовала, не получилось?
Пишет:
"Не удалость получить текущую версию для BUPSB
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://www.1c.ru/buhplace/ITSRepV/Re...BudgetN/Ver.id не найден
Не удалось получить данные о последней версии из интернета!"
Или я чего-то не понимаю? :confused: 
Может настройки какие-то нужно сделать?

_Добавлено через 6 минут 26 секунд_
Ой! блин, все получилось. :)Просто я не тот файл открывала :blush:

----------


## ifag

сейчас доступны отчеты 4 кв.?

----------


## dmitrii80

Можно ли обновить 1С 8.1 по такому же принципу как 7.7

----------


## ifag

Как обновить где взять регламентные отчеты 4 кв 2009 (КСНО  УСНО)

----------


## jojoky

Всем привет.Постоянно конфигурации по бухгалтерии предприятия 8.1 обновлял через ИТС, но сейчас доступ к ним у меня нету, скажи пожалуйста, есть ли способ обновить конфигурацию , аналогично 7, что бы скачать на халяву шаблоны и обновить до Accounting 1.6.21.6/Подскажите пожалуйста кто знает, заранее благодарен

----------


## vall

> Всем привет.Постоянно конфигурации по бухгалтерии предприятия 8.1 обновлял через ИТС, но сейчас доступ к ним у меня нету, скажи пожалуйста, есть ли способ обновить конфигурацию , аналогично 7, что бы скачать на халяву шаблоны и обновить до Accounting 1.6.21.6/Подскажите пожалуйста кто знает, заранее благодарен


смотри сюда http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=529

----------


## Gennadij

не могу воспользоваться info.dat , требует вставить диск ИТС

----------


## naraisa

Скачать обработку можно отсюда (внутри инструкция по установке)

Ссылка не работает, как быть? Очень нужно обновить отчетность в Инфокрафт:Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)

Пожалуйста naraisa@mail.ru

----------


## aud

*naraisa*, проверь почту

----------


## gon

> Нихрена не обновляется! требует V7Plus*! Всё перепробовал! Подскажите кто исправил данную ошибку!!!!
> 
> в любом обновлении КОНФЫ есть этот файл - качаешь и копируешь в папку с конфой, затем идешь Пуск-выполнить пишешь regsvr32 d:\base\...v7plus.dll (ИЛИ ДРУГОЙ ПУТЬ, но полный путь к файлу!) - И БУДЕТ ТЕБЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!))))) 
> 
> хорошо но всётаки как зарегить v7plus.dll под вистои !!!


запускать программу надо из под администратора - правой кнопкой в меню

----------


## 17919

Помогите .. Дайте подробную инструкцию об установке, чтобы обновляться с сервера 1С .. Я не поняла ту которая входит в архив...Как это сделать
Заранее Благодарю

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 25 секунд_
*johnsm123*, Помогите .. Дайте подробную инструкцию об установке, чтобы обновляться с сервера 1С .. Я не поняла ту которая входит в архив...Как это сделать
Заранее Благодарю

----------


## aud

чтоже там не понятного? разорхивируешь на С: 
Запустите файл 1c_lm.reg  соглашаешься.
открываешь 1С, файл-открыть-выбираешь в папке its файл its_new.ert, и открываешь

----------


## 17919

aud
У меня 1С 8,2 я делаю как вы говорите но открывается просто файл с ироглифами и каким то текстом как текстовый документ в 1с 
Что делать ?
Дайте подробную инструкцию ..

----------


## aud

на 8 ке прога не работает

----------


## alexsmir

> its файл its_new.ert


обработка для 7.7 (см. расширение файла), открывается в режиме 1С:Предприятие (а не Конфигуратор)

----------


## sklevs

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от kuhum  
> Нихрена не обновляется! требует V7Plus*! Всё перепробовал! Подскажите кто исправил данную ошибку!!!!
> 
> в любом обновлении КОНФЫ есть этот файл - качаешь и копируешь в папку с конфой, затем идешь Пуск-выполнить пишешь regsvr32 d:\base\...v7plus.dll (ИЛИ ДРУГОЙ ПУТЬ, но полный путь к файлу!) - И БУДЕТ ТЕБЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!))))) 
> 
> хорошо но всётаки как зарегить v7plus.dll под вистои !!!
> 
> запускать программу надо из под администратора - правой кнопкой в меню


Под ХР пишет у вас нет прав, хотя захожу под администратором, как сделать? 
хотя до последнего обновления было все отлично и все качалось

----------


## aud

*alexsmir*, интерено, а где было написано что открываешь конфигуратор? Ясно написал открываешь 1С! Читайте пожалуйста внимательней

----------


## 3535

Здравствуйте, где можно найти Компонента V7Plus

----------


## sklevs

Не могу обновиться, постоянно пишет такую хрень
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/CALENDAR/HOLID10.EXE не найден
Данные "Праздники  за 2010 г." не получены
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/ipp/ITSREPV/C...R/PRCLND10.EXE не найден
Данные "Производственный календарь  на 2010 год" не получены

И как мне скачать календарь бухгалтера.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## fdoh

Подскажите плз .ert  в 1с 8.х открывается через редактор, как установить на 8-ку обновления

----------


## Habanera

плиз, помогите!
алгоритм действий какой?
куда нужно вставить info.dat?
что еще нужно для обновления?

----------


## БиZone

Помогите! Ставлю обновление на бюджетную бухгалтерию версии 640, но после установки при попытке зайти в журнал операций вылетает вся прога. Что может бытьИ? или я не один такой?

----------


## vall

> Помогите! Ставлю обновление на бюджетную бухгалтерию версии 640, но после установки при попытке зайти в журнал операций вылетает вся прога. Что может бытьИ? или я не один такой?


Никаких проблем нет. Может произвести ТиИ ИБ?

----------


## БиZone

> Никаких проблем нет. Может произвести ТиИ ИБ?


А можно по подробнее для тех кто в танке...

----------


## Alexerg

> А можно по подробнее для тех кто в танке...


Заходишь в конфигуратор, "Администрирование"-"Тестирование и иправление ИБ...", расставляешь "галки" где нужно и вперёд. 
Да, незабудь копию базы сделать, предворительно...

----------


## БиZone

> Заходишь в конфигуратор, "Администрирование"-"Тестирование и иправление ИБ...", расставляешь "галки" где нужно и вперёд. 
> Да, незабудь копию базы сделать, предворительно...


Спасибо из танка :)

----------


## ОляH

Скажите, а для Беларуси такие обновления, где можно найти?

----------


## Аврора

Подскажите, скачала its и info.dat июль 2010 нажимаю получить номер текущей версии, пишет Вставьте диск ИТС в дисковод и повторите операцию. Что делать? 1С:7.7, windows 7.

----------


## Denya78

Что то не пойму, раньше обновлялся нормально, а сейчас пишет "Неверный ключ!" при попытке получить номер текущей версии рег.отчетов, уже закачал обработку с вашего сайта upg.ert, тот же самый результат, info.dat октябрьский

----------


## Arwen

> Что то не пойму, раньше обновлялся нормально, а сейчас пишет "Неверный ключ!" при попытке получить номер текущей версии рег.отчетов, уже закачал обработку с вашего сайта upg.ert, тот же самый результат, info.dat октябрьский


Аналогичная проблема
+ когда жму кнопку "получить версии релизов" выдает старые релизы
+ и даже когда пробую закачать старый релиз, в папку сохраняется файлик размером 14Кб, и все.... :confused: Что я делаю не так?....

----------


## gaga515

Цитата:
Сообщение от Denya78  
Что то не пойму, раньше обновлялся нормально, а сейчас пишет "Неверный ключ!" при попытке получить номер текущей версии рег.отчетов, уже закачал обработку с вашего сайта upg.ert, тот же самый результат, info.dat октябрьский 

Аналогичная проблема
+ когда жму кнопку "получить версии релизов" выдает старые релизы
+ и даже когда пробую закачать старый релиз, в папку сохраняется файлик размером 14Кб, и все....  Что я делаю не так?.... 


У меня такая же проблема!!! Кто как решал?

----------


## прадед

Глюк 1С. *Лечится сентябрьским info.dat* . Они забыли ключ поменять ;-))

----------


## gaga515

Прадед, прав! Спасибо ему огромное!

----------


## elki-palki

> Глюк 1С. *Лечится сентябрьским info.dat* . Они забыли ключ поменять ;-))


+1)       .

----------


## Arwen

Ну почему когда жму кнопку "получить версии релизов" выдает старые релизы?....

----------


## status_avm

подскажите пожалуйста, у меня почему то не работает октябрьский info.dat

----------


## gaga515

> подскажите пожалуйста, у меня почему то не работает октябрьский info.dat


Не ленись, читай выше, Прадед на все уже ответил...

----------


## esto

Помогите пожалуйста, как открыть файл ert? Через меню Файл-Открыть он открывается в виде текстового кода:(

----------


## АлексМБ

Помогите пожалуйста с обработкой обновлялки.

_Добавлено через 21 час 35 минут 11 секунд_
Помогите где найти its_new.ert

----------


## strelokxp

WinXP

Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=7174
&d=TVGVQGUZJDAWGWYH&its=2&file=LOADLST.TXT&dir=  \RE PORTS\GEN\RP Q1.GRP не найден
Соединение.ПолучитьКакФай  (Адрес+"get.jsp?addr="+А дресКлюча+"&d="+Ключ+"&its="+ИТС+"  &file=LOADLST.TX T&dir="+КаталогКомплекта, Каталог+"\Loadlst.txt");
{C:\UPDATE\UPD.ERT(269)}: Ошибка при выполнении метода объекта компоненты E:\1s8\флешка\1SBDB\v7plus.dll

пишет вот такое, что делать?

----------


## kostromin63

С декабрьским infodat качал нормально а с январским: 
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=403
&d=ZCLVQGGDRHYANMDO&its=3&file=VER.ID&dir=\REPORTS  \GEN\RP  Q1.GRP не найден
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=403
&d=ZCLVQGGDRHYANMDO&its=3&file=LOADLST.TXT&dir=\RE  PORTS\GEN\RP  Q1.GRP не найден
Текст.Открыть(КаталогВреме  нныхФайлов()+"VER.ID"); 
{C:\UPDATE\UPD.ERT(125)}: Неверное имя файла!
Текст.Открыть(КаталогВреме  нныхФайлов()+"Loadlst.txt");
{C:\UPDATE\UPD.ERT(128)}: Неверное имя файла!
Win7-32
С обработкой its_new то же самое.

_Добавлено через 3 часа 58 минут 44 секунды_
Вопрос снят. Само только что заработало. Видимо у них там не фурычило.

----------


## Lev6471

Скачал (только ) info.dat за январь, положил в папку upd и не работает 
ошибка-
версии все старые ЗиК все висит 306 я

----------


## juli7697

Всем доброго дня, подскажите пжл, файлы обновлений скачала. но они не распаковываются, не совместимы с 7, что делатьИ

----------


## nilsusgelorus

> Всем доброго дня, подскажите пжл, файлы обновлений скачала. но они не распаковываются, не совместимы с 7, что делатьИ


Скачанный файл разархивировать. Создать папку с любым названием. Войти в 1С в режиме конфигуратора с указанием пути к созданной пустой папке. Везде отвечаем ОК. В конфигураторе выбираем КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ-ЗАГРУЗИТЬ ИЗМЕНЕННУЮ КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ и указываем путь к MD файлу который лежит в распакованном виде.Везде ОК.Сохраняем конфигурацию. Далее входим в свой рабочий конфигуратор. Сохраняем данные на всякий случай. И делаем объединение конфигураций с указанием пути к MD в созданной Вами папке. Делаете анализ принятых изменений, сохраняете  и усе.

----------

Регина198 (22.03.2013)

----------


## Регина198

В том-то и дело, что пишет не совместимо с 7 виндой 64-разрядной и ничего не распаковывает. Приходится распаковывать на XP, очень неудобно!! Может есть другой способ?

----------


## Хороший парень

есть эмулятор ДОС для 64 разрядной ОС Dos-Box кажись так =) однако работать с ним приходится в командной строке

----------


## Регина198

> есть эмулятор ДОС для 64 разрядной ОС Dos-Box кажись так =) однако работать с ним приходится в командной строке


Спасибо!Я про это читала,попробую освоить.А то ноут с XP только для этого держу.

----------


## usvik

нерабочая ссылка(

----------


## bestship

А если ли у кого INFO.dat за Май, 2007?
Да-да, именно такой древний.
Там просто есть конфа Комплекс 469.
А может оригинальный мдшник у кого есть?

----------


## vitamina

> А если ли у кого INFO.dat за Май, 2007?
> Да-да, именно такой древний.
> Там просто есть конфа Комплекс 469.
> А может оригинальный мдшник у кого есть?


Комплексная 7.70.469 от 30.03.2007 -> установка

----------

bestship (09.07.2014), vgik50 (09.07.2014)

----------


## Yur-ok

> * Файл INFO.DAT за январь 2015г. с комплектом для обновления через Интернет* 
> 
> *turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*rusfolder *


Подскажите, пожалуйста, а эти обновления только для *7 версии* 1С Предприятия?

---------- Post added at 15:12 ---------- Previous post was at 15:07 ----------




> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а эти обновления только для *7 версии* 1С Предприятия?


Просто у меня конфигурация Деньги отказывается видеть файл *upd.ert*

----------


## skrest

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а эти обновления только для 7 версии 1С Предприятия?


Естестественно только для 7.7





> Просто у меня конфигурация Деньги отказывается видеть файл upd.ert


А разве должен ?
Эта обработка  только только для 7.7

----------


## foodservis

info.dat не рабочий. Скачиваются только ярлыки по 4 кб.т.е при внешней обработке релизы все верно,а при нажатии на кнопку СКАЧАТЬ загружаются ярлыки.Спасибо.Может что то я делаю не так.

----------


## vitamina

> info.dat не рабочий.


Не забываем, что до середины месяца работает инфо-дат предыдущего месяца. 

Вчера *с декабрьским инфо-дат* спокойно скачал отчетность 14q4002 за 4 квартал 2014. И только что ради эксперимента без проблем скачал файл *7.70.590_Бухгалтерия_update.exe*

----------


## skrest

> info.dat не рабочий.


Какой именно не рабочий ?
Январский ? так да он  заработает после 15-25 января , а пока декабрьский работает.
За столько лет можно было бы это запомнить

----------


## G-rom

> info.dat не рабочий. Скачиваются только ярлыки по 4 кб.т.е при внешней обработке релизы все верно,а при нажатии на кнопку СКАЧАТЬ загружаются ярлыки.Спасибо.Может что то я делаю не так.


всё работает, без паники...

----------


## batter

Подскажите,  пожалуйста, как обновить конфигурацию в 1С 8.3.5.1400 из-под Windows 8.1? Формат внешнего 
отчета *.erf., внешней обработки *.epf. Простое переименование не катит.  "Неверный формат хранилища 
данных file://D:/1C/ert/upd.epf"

----------


## alexandr_ll

Как я понимаю, у вас 2 вопроса:
1. Обновление конфигурации на платформе 8.3.5.1400 в Windows 8.1
              Никаких особенностей в обновлении нет. Так же входите в конфигурацию поддержка. обновить.
2. Превращение внешней обработки во внешний отчет
      Несмотря на схожесть интерфейсов и модулей, все же формат этих объектов разный, например в отчете может использоваться СКД, в обработке -нет.
     Поэтому создаете новый чистый отчет (или обработку) и тупо переносите из имеющейся диалог и модули.

----------


## batter

> Как я понимаю, у вас 2 вопроса:
> 1. Обновление конфигурации на платформе 8.3.5.1400 в Windows 8.1
>               Никаких особенностей в обновлении нет. Так же входите в конфигурацию поддержка. обновить.
> 2. Превращение внешней обработки во внешний отчет
>       Несмотря на схожесть интерфейсов и модулей, все же формат этих объектов разный, например 
> в отчете может использоваться СКД, в обработке -нет.
>     Поэтому создаете новый чистый отчет (или обработку) и тупо переносите из имеющейся диалог и модули.


По-первому пункту вроде как и вопроса нет. А вот по-второму с момента переноса имеющегося диалога и 
модулей, если можно, чуть подробней, чтоб можно было повторить. Потому, как явно откуда перенести 
какие модули и диалог я не увидел. Может легче Вы сами быстрее сделаете и кинете готовый отчет или 
буду ждать рассказа .

----------


## alexandr_ll

Формат внешнего 
отчета *.erf., внешней обработки *.epf. Простое переименование не катит
Так что и во что вы хотите превратить? Объясните подробнее что вы планируете сделать?

----------


## batter

> Формат внешнего 
> отчета *.erf., внешней обработки *.epf. Простое переименование не катит
> Так что и во что вы хотите превратить? Объясните подробнее что вы планируете сделать?


 Я хочу настроить автообновление для 1С 8.3.5, а в предложенном в теме варианте приложен файлик .ert 
только для 1C 7.7. Вот я и хочу чтоб работало и в 1С 8.3.5, а там этот файлик не проходит. Нужен либо
*.erf., либо *.epf. Кто может помогите конвертнуть.

---------- Post added at 19:20 ---------- Previous post was at 19:11 ----------




> Я хочу настроить автообновление для 1С 8.3.5, а в предложенном в теме варианте приложен файлик .ert 
> только для 1C 7.7. Вот я и хочу чтоб работало и в 1С 8.3.5, а там этот файлик не проходит. Нужен либо
> *.erf., либо *.epf. Кто может помогите конвертнуть.


Да еще сомнение, подойдут ли v7plusы  от 7.7 для 8.3.5?

----------


## alexandr_ll

автообновление для 1С 8.3.5 является встроенной функцией, для его настройки надо иметь подписку ИТС  , логин и пароль

----------


## batter

а в 7.7 такую подписку логин и пароль иметь не нужно?

----------


## alexandr_ll

надо иметь файл info.dat 3а соответствующий месяц

----------


## batter

> надо иметь файл info.dat 3а соответствующий месяц


А для 8.3.5 можно 
им же обойтись?

----------


## alexandr_ll

надо иметь подписку ИТС , логин и пароль

----------


## yopalp

Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 25,0

----------


## dima-28

нужен новый info.dat 2015 за февраль. Январский уже не качает!

----------

web2003 (05.02.2015)

----------


## skrest

> нужен новый info.dat 2015 за февраль. Январский уже не качает!


Должен работать до двадцатых чисел.
если не качает - то и февральский, когда выйдет, Точно не будет качать!


Диск ITS  только вчера вышел.  А info.dat берется с него.
Делай выводы.

----------


## web2003

Подтверждаю - январский не качает!

----------


## skrest

> Подтверждаю - январский не качает!


И что ? Что толку с твоего подтверждения ?
Перечитай внимательно и вдумчиво предыдущее сообщение.


Не нравится - обратись в техсаппорт.

----------


## Dzhek

Ссылка не работает, как быть? Очень нужно обновить бухгалтерский учет (УСН)
пожалуйста toksins@rambler.ru

----------


## skrest

> Ссылка не работает, как быть? Очень нужно обновить бухгалтерский учет (УСН)
> пожалуйста toksins@rambler.ru


конкретней какая ссылка  не работает..

или пост 242

----------


## Kuts

Пожалуйста подскажите, правильно ли я понял, что для автозаполнения реквизитов контрагентов обязательно иметь действующую подписку на ИТС. Или это условие как-то можно обойти? Как я понял, info.dat здесь точно не поможет, просто может быть есть другой распространенный способ обхода?

----------


## skrest

> Пожалуйста подскажите, правильно ли я понял, что для автозаполнения реквизитов контрагентов обязательно иметь действующую подписку на ИТС. Или это условие как-то можно обойти? Как я понял, info.dat здесь точно не поможет, просто может быть есть другой распространенный способ обхода?


Никакой связи между подпиской и самой раьотой 1с  нет !!!!! и тем более  info.dat тут не причем. он нужен для обновления конфигурации не более !

----------


## asd1000

Предприниматель не берет обновления, пишет:
Получение конфигурации7.70.268_Предприн  матель_update.exe
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=3813
&d=NGEIKSTWXZOAOHRJ&its=19&dir=PBOUL&file=UPDATE.E  XE не найден
Не удалось скачать файл
При том же раскладе УСН забирается без проблем.
Это не первый раз - уже несколько месяцев.
-----
1с7.7 УСН и ПБЮЛ

----------


## asd1000

Предприниматель не берет обновления, пишет:
Получение конфигурации7.70.268_Предприн  матель_update.exe
Компонента V7Plus : Ресурс http://downloads.1c.ru/get.jsp?addr=3813
&d=NGEIKSTWXZOAOHRJ&its=19&dir=PBOUL&file=UPDATE.E  XE не найден
Не удалось скачать файл
При том же раскладе УСН забирается без проблем.
Это не первый раз - уже несколько месяцев.
-----
1с7.7 УСН и ПБЮЛ

----------


## Lomilio

А эти обновления подойдут для Белоруссии? Не совсем пока знаком с этим

----------


## DaMirka

Жесть какая то 2019 год на дворе, а для распаковки файлов этих обновлений 77 требуется Win XP. 
Может есть какой нибудь архиватор который сможет файл 7.70.648_Бухгалтерия_update.exe разархивировать?

----------


## Fltr

> Жесть какая то 2019 год на дворе, а для распаковки файлов этих обновлений 77 требуется Win XP. 
> Может есть какой нибудь архиватор который сможет файл 7.70.648_Бухгалтерия_update.exe разархивировать?


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/336506/

----------


## alivkir

А может ты еще расскажешь как оттуда скачать? ссылку кинуть ума много не надо, а с инфостарта вроде как бесплатно не качается

----------


## Fltr

> А может ты еще расскажешь как оттуда скачать? ссылку кинуть ума много не надо, а с инфостарта вроде как бесплатно не качается


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LCY2/2dJBD7ivZ

----------


## Dunaev

Уважаемые сторожилы! Правильно ли я понимаю, что после того, как 1С прекратила производство и поставку дисков ИТС, механизм получения обновлений посредством "info.dat" можно считать окончательно умершим?

----------


## Dunaev

Уважаемые сторожилы! Правильно ли я понимаю, что после того, как 1С прекратила производство и поставку дисков ИТС, механизм получения обновлений посредством "info.dat" можно считать окончательно умершим?

----------

